
Google intern saves 1.5 petabytes daily with Brotli - WhiteSource1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-small-business/wp/2017/02/07/does-your-intern-save-your-customers-1-5-million-gigabytes-of-data-a-day-well/?hpid=hp_hp-cards_hp-card-business%3Ahomepage%2Fcard&utm_term=.b7f9726890d6
======
jaclaz
I guess that the WP people use very large sized petabytes as units of measure:

"A petabyte is not something you feed to your dog when he obeys a command."
<\- Ah, OK.

" _A petabyte is 1.5 million gigabytes._ " <\- Hmmmm...

The Author being a certified public accountant is intriguing...

